# Is this a Savannah cat?



## shmoove

I bought her at the Humane Society so I dont know what kind she is. People tell me she purrs like a Savannah though and seems to have lots of there characteristics. What do you think? Thanks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5IWargBDqM


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I don't know anything about breeds, but she is beautiful! Congrats on the addition to the family.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Welcome to CF!
No, I do not think she is a Savannah Cat. What she is, though, is PURE LOVELY! What a sweet little girl kitty! She just has a unique whistle-y purr. My BooBoo and Shasta do that, though not as pronounced as your girl. Boo has more of a breathe-y purr while Shasta has more of the whistle. I think it is a unique characteristic, certainly, but I do not feel it is one that could define a breed of cat, especially a Savannah, which has a particular body-type and markings. 
I think your friend who told you that probably wanted to fluff-you-up and make you feel better about your kitty by thinking it was rare. ...and in that respect...I agree. Very few cats have a whistle-y purr like yours!
Heidi


----------



## RachandNito

You'd be able to tell if she was a savannah cat. They are HUGE :yikes


----------



## Leazie

She's got a squeaky purr! My Missy does that when she's really happy and it is always so good to hear. Your new little one is a gorgeous kitty.


----------



## Kobster

Nope not a savannah cat, but she is gorgeous and what a love! Congrats!


----------



## marie73

Only if she's from that part of Georgia!

But she's lovely.


----------



## shmoove

I dont think she has lots of Savannah in her. Just a little.


----------



## marie73

What a great picture! Look at her cute little feet - and that smile!


----------



## Heidi n Q

Was she talking to you? I love kitties that 'talk' with us.
h


----------



## DesnBaby

What a cutie!


----------



## shmoove

Heidi n Q said:


> Was she talking to you? I love kitties that 'talk' with us.
> h


Yep she is always talking to me LOL. She has a lot to say.


----------



## bananafish

Hello,

I was looking around and found this forum. I thought this was interesting because I suspect that my cat Pierre (who I adopted two years ago from a cat rescue I used to work for) may have some exotic cat in his heritage. He is a large brown tabby who is about 16 pounds and almost the size of a beagle in height and length. 

He is a loving cat who greets me at the door when I come home from work (stands on his hind legs to hug me), follows me everywhere, and cuddles next to me at night. He's also very active and constantly playing with toys or looking for something or someone to play with.

What makes think he is exotic is he has a slight triangular head (which is more obvious when his chin is scratched) and he is large in body and leg length.

Either way, he is a very special cat to me and glad to have him in my family.

note: I tried to attach a pic of him but it wouldn't work. hmm...


----------



## Heidi n Q

The server for uploading photos here at CatForum is full and will no accept anymore data. You would need to host your photo at a website that allows direct/image linking. I like PhotoBucket. There are other places to store your photos, but some do not allow image linking. 
Welcome to CatForum! 
This was an old thread. Maybe start a new thread to intro yourself and your kitty, and post pics if you can find a site to host your photos at. We love kitty-pics.
h


----------

